# different forums



## ABbuggin (Nov 15, 2006)

I was just wondering what other insect forums are out there (besides TERRARISIK and Ian's forum).  

Thanks a ton,

AB


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 15, 2006)

thx..anybody know of others?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 15, 2006)

google it


----------

